# Furnace Wont Light



## oldman58 (Dec 21, 2012)

I just replaced the blower motor on my attwood 8535 III furnace it worked like a charm for about 36 hours and then the fan kicks on and i can hear the igniter clicking but she wont light. Has anyone experienced the likes and what did you do to fix it? I'm at my witts end.. I am currently hooked up to a 350 gallon propane tank and everything alse works fine even my rear furnace..


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

oldman58 said:


> I just replaced the blower motor on my attwood 8535 III furnace it worked like a charm for about 36 hours and then the fan kicks on and i can hear the igniter clicking but she wont light. Has anyone experienced the likes and what did you do to fix it? I'm at my witts end.. I am currently hooked up to a 350 gallon propane tank and everything alse works fine even my rear furnace..


 Is it possible that your regulator has frozen? Does your stove work? Do you here any attempt for the furnace to light other than the ignitor? How is your battery power? 12 volt circuit? Just throwing out things to consider.

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Re-read your post. Most of what I suggested won't apply. I am thinking solenoid...perhaps. not opening to allow gas flow. Check voltage to the solenoid or valve. Wire pinched or shorted during reassembly?


----------



## oldman58 (Dec 21, 2012)

egregg57 said:


> Re-read your post. Most of what I suggested won't apply. I am thinking solenoid...perhaps. not opening to allow gas flow. Check voltage to the solenoid or valve. Wire pinched or shorted during reassembly?


If i hod my hand over the exhaust pipe it will light! Baffling..


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

oldman58 said:


> Re-read your post. Most of what I suggested won't apply. I am thinking solenoid...perhaps. not opening to allow gas flow. Check voltage to the solenoid or valve. Wire pinched or shorted during reassembly?


If i hod my hand over the exhaust pipe it will light! Baffling..
[/quote]

Okay that's weird! Is the exhaust drawing air? Compare to your 2nd furnace intake and exhaust. Any thing different?


----------

